# Venge arrivals!!



## campy4eva (Nov 28, 2010)

Our shop just received our shipment of Venge's. We got 5 of them, and we are building the first one right now. Very nice, way better in person! :thumbsup:


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweet. Post pics of the black Dura Ace also!


----------



## NotZeroSix (Apr 18, 2010)

B and L bike shop?


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Sweeeeetttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

So nice, so very nice.


----------

